# autocross compilation video!!!



## stevenj2025 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey everyone! Here is an autocross compilation video from the southwest division SCCA. This one covers the best shots of the June and July events. Some of the area's top drivers are seen in the 3 minute highlight reel.

Here is the compilation:

Video - Autocross Compilation Video #1 June-July 2009 on FullSolo


----------

